# [POEM] How I Fell In Love With The N.S.A.



## sandpaper cowboy (Jun 6, 2015)

Had to wipe this


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 6, 2015)

Pure genius!

Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## Kal (Jun 6, 2015)

Funny.


----------



## longhammer (Jun 7, 2015)

Great!


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Jun 9, 2015)

hey thanks for the kind words everyone. You've done everyone the disservice of encouraging me!


----------



## zds (Jun 10, 2015)

keep coming back to this great poem, it's kind of like that lil wayne song


----------

